# Brandungsangeln Neuling



## Balam0r (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Im Sommer fahre ich für ein paar Tage nach Belgien und würde mich gerne am Brandungsangeln versuchen. Habe schon einige Seiten im Netz durchforstet - manche sagen Knokke Heist sei ganz gut, andere sagen Belgien sei generell nicht so der Kracher. Sei's drum, ich würds trotzdem gern versuchen 

Nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Leider kann mich im schönen Saarland niemand so richtig beraten was das passende Equipment angeht. Ich bin bereit für Rolle und Rute und Kram drumrum so um die 100 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen, hab aber leider keinerlei Erfahrung auf was ich da achten soll.
Habe also vor Brandungsangeln zu betreiben, Wattwurmmontage

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Gerne in Bezug auf Rutenlängen, Hersteller

PS: Bitte um Verzeihung falls ich im falschen Forum gepostet habe...

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## looser-olly (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

hi balamOr,
ich war 2011 zur WM dort,
wir haben  in knokke 2 durchgänge gefischt
war VOLL der reinfall-über 50% nullfänger(!):c
kleiner tip von mir, geh in blankenberge (duinse polders)
ca. 300meter rechts von der seebrücke fischen!!!!!!!!!
am besten in den abend stunden bei auflaufenden wasser!
fängst dort richtig fette flundern UND sehr gute SEEBARSCHE!#6
oder direkt in blankenberge am hotel.
viel glück wünscht dir

olly.


----------



## t.Will (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

hallo liebe angelbrüder und schwestern,
ich bin neuling in sachen brandungsangeln
fahre mit meiner frau am 16.07.2012 nach fehmarn in den urlaub,wir fahren nach burg in den ortsteil posen dort  gibt es einen naturstrand,bitte helft mir was für köder brauche ich welche vorfächer ,ich werde 150-200 bleie nehmen mit und ohne krallen,welche hacken stärke benötige ich,ach bitte sagt mir einfach alles 
glg 
torsten


----------



## degl (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*



t.Will schrieb:


> hallo liebe angelbrüder und schwestern,
> ich bin neuling in sachen brandungsangeln
> fahre mit meiner frau am 16.07.2012 nach fehmarn in den urlaub,wir fahren nach burg in den ortsteil posen dort  gibt es einen naturstrand,bitte helft mir was für köder brauche ich welche vorfächer ,ich werde 150-200 bleie nehmen mit und ohne krallen,welche hacken stärke benötige ich,ach bitte sagt mir einfach alles
> glg
> torsten



Alles was hier im Board über das Brandungsangeln (Ostsee) geschrieben wurde.........gilt auch für Fehmarn.............

Such dir einen Strand mit auflandigem Wind, nutze Haken der Grösse 1/0 oder 1, besorg dir Wattwürmer (kaufen oder selbst buddeln).............stell dich Abends ans Wasser und nutze die Zeit um eine der faszinierensten Angelarten auszuprobieren.

Aal, Plattfisch und bei guter Welle auch Dorsch sollte möglich sein.#6

Schönen Urlaub

gruß degl


----------



## t.Will (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

guten morgen,

erst einmal danke für deine schnelle antwort,kannst du mir bitte auch mitteilen was ich für vorfächer haben muss wie lang usw.
und kann ich überall nach wattwürmer buddeln
wie  tief sind sie glg
torsten


----------



## Plolo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

am einfachsten ist es die Vorfächer zu kaufen, in Burg(Fehmarn) ist ein Angelgeschäft, nimm welche ohne Drahtarme und mit wenig Perlen und nur einem Haken, das reicht für den Anfang
ansonsten selber bauen, ist auch nicht schwer, dazu kann ich Dir den Angelführer der Rappsbande "Brandungsangeln" empfehlen. Oder halt im Netz.
Wichtig bei den Krallenbleien ist, das die Vorfachschnurr nicht länger ist als die Gesamtmontage, sonst gibt es mit dem Krallenblei nur getüddel...
Krallenblei denke ich wirst Du zu dieser Jahreszeit eher nicht brauchen, aber man weiß ja nie und der Sund hat Strömung

Wattis würde ich auch eher kaufen, 50-100 Stück sollten für den Anfang mit 3-4 Std+2 Ruten reichen, graben kannst Du die in jeder Tiefe, sie gibt es überall.


----------



## Balam0r (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort!

Also Blankenberge ist super, da wird nämlich auch unser Zelt stehen :m
Welchen Köder hast du benutzt, Olly? Wattis?

Hab auf einer Seite im Netz den Hinweis gefunden dass dort am Strand im Badebereich nicht gefischt werden darf, aber dann geht man halt ein paar Meter östlich Richtung Zeebrugge Hafen. 
Die Seebrücke in BBerge hab ich mir  (fahr das siebte Jahr in Folge dorthin) schon öfters mal angeschaut, bin aber kein Fan davon aus 10 Metern Höhe Fischen nachzustellen.

Werde sehen wo wir landen, da wir zu dritt Angeln wollen haben die andern da ja auch noch ein Wort mitzureden 

Mein eigentliches Problem liegt aber nach wie vor im richtigen Material. 
Am liebsten Wäre es mir, mir ein günstiges Einsteiger Set zu besorgen, allerdings find ich da nicht das richtige. Die meisten Sets die ich finden konnte bestehen aus Rute und Rolle - ohne passende Schnur. Und wenn, dann mit 0.17 bis 0.19er Nylon, was mir als zu gering vorkommt.

Habe auch schon gehört ich sollte mich vor Ort erkundigen - allerdings ist mein Flämich etwas eingerostet, was zur FOlge haben könnte dass ich nachher für jede Menge Müll noch mehr Geld bezahlt habe.
Wenn sich also jemand an seine Brandungsanfänge und das verwendete Equipment erinnert bin ich sher dankbar fürs Teilen der Weisheit 

Dankeschön!


----------



## prime caster 01 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*



t.Will schrieb:


> hallo liebe angelbrüder und schwestern,
> ich bin neuling in sachen brandungsangeln
> fahre mit meiner frau am 16.07.2012 nach fehmarn in den urlaub,wir fahren nach burg in den ortsteil posen dort  gibt es einen naturstrand,bitte helft mir was für köder brauche ich welche vorfächer ,ich werde 150-200 bleie nehmen mit und ohne krallen,welche hacken stärke benötige ich,ach bitte sagt mir einfach alles
> glg
> torsten




Ich fahre immer nach Westermakeldorf top stelle bischen Steinigund so. Du soltest im Sommer auf jeden vall auf tiefe gehen.


----------



## Balam0r (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mich mal bei dem Shop umgeguckt der hier mit einem großen banner wirbt, und hab mir folgende Teile vorgemerkt:

Rute:
Angel Domäne FX Surf 4m 540g bis 200g Wurfgewicht

Rolle:
Angel Domäne Surf Reel Colossus 40er Fassung 4.9:1 übersetzt 550g

Schnur:
Angel Domäne Magic-X Mono Salzwasser Spezial 040


Weiteres Zubehör wird vor Ort besorgt.


Bin mir natürlich bewusst, das wahrscheinlich alles hier keine Eigenmarken benutzen und ihr Equipment nach besonderen Vorlieben zusammenstellen.

Kann mir denn trotzdem jemand eine Einschätzung in Bezug auf zb Gewicht oder Schnurbeschaffenheit geben?
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, das man mit der o.g. Ausstattung erste Erfahrungen sammeln kann, ohne danach an totalem Materialfrust zu leiden??? |kopfkrat

Danke euch!


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Jo get loss 

Also beim Brandungsangeln gilt eigenlich immer wer bilig kauft kauft zwei mal. Gewicht der Rute spielt eigenlich nicht sone große role du solltest nur nicht über 2 kg kommen mit Rolle und Rute. 

Ich enpfehle dir ma was

Rute
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-WINDCAST-S-SURF-Brandungsrute-4-20m-250g-3-teilig-Profibrandungsrute-/260941959239?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3cc15a5047


Rolle

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-ULTEGRA-10000-XSB-ULT10000XSB-Weitwurfrolle-/250551407958?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3a56071556


Schnur: gehe zu deinen Händler deines vertauns und frage nach Schlachschnur zu Brandungsangeln hir nochma einen link.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsschnur-220m-Surfline-Keulenschnur-/180612532158?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=&hash=item6fc34330e8

Bleie: 

Ich finde 150g kann jeder werfen nim dir aber noch ein pahr 190g Kralenbleie mit und noch ein pahr 100g wenn du mit 150 nicht kla kommst.


----------



## Balam0r (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Hm. Bin angemeldet und kann trotzdem die links nicht öffnen... Komisch. 

Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Shop bin ich fast sicher dass i h das bestelle, wenn es was wird und mir die ganze Sache Spaß macht Kauf ich gerne ordentliches Zeug. Werd ja dann sehn wohin die reise geht und das besser sein muss, also welches Teil. 

Von schlagschnur wollte ich absehen, weil nach Aussage des Händlers die 40er Schnur genug Druck abnimmt. 

Das mit den Bleien ist ein guter Tipp 

Gleichzeitig geht auch noch ne spinning Rute mit. Man kommt in zeebrugge wohl auf die Kaimauer und Brauch da ni ht mehr die ganz großen weiten. 

Bleibt noch festzuhalten dass ich mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Ausflug freue. Neben dem angeln steht außerdem viel Bier und Minigolf auf dem Programm. So muss das sein 

Grüße!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Ja genau so muss es sein.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Hallo,

die Ruten und Rollen sind bestimmt kein Fehler.

Aber!!!!

Ein Händler, der mir von einer Schlagschnur abrät, bzw. Sagt, dass eine 40er genug Kraft hat, traue ich nicht über den Weg.

Zieh mit den Ruten/ Rolle mal nur 150g durch mit deiner 40er Schnur.

Dann erlebst du eine Überraschung.

Nimm auf jeden Fall eine Schlagschnur die zum Wurfgewicht passt.

Ansonsten viel Spaß bei Brandungsangeln.

Das ist ein echt geiles Hobby.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Balam0r (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Also frei nach dem
Motto "sicher ist sicher"

Hast eigentlich recht, wenn ich mir ein komplettes Set zulege, kann ich auch noch Kram für ne schlagschnurmontage beipacken. 

Ist denn noch jemand da der zufällig Erfahrung hat, was Landungen in zeebrugge angeht?


----------



## fisherman' (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Kleiner Tip: Du brauchst noch einen Brandungsrutenhalter,am besten ein Dreibein.Das kannst du überall aufstellen.Wenn die Ruten nicht hoch und fest stehen,kann dich die Brandung ganz schön nerven.Viel Spass.

PS:Brandungsangeln=Suchtgefahr   :m


----------



## Balam0r (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuling*

Danke für den Tipp!

Hab mir das auch schon gedacht - bin schon am gucken.

Hätte zum einen eh Bammel gehabt die Rute auf die Steine zu legen (es geht aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf eine Seebrücke). Zum andern ist ohne Halter ja anscheinend auch keine wirkliche Bissanzeige möglich.


----------

